# Pontoon Boat is on it's Way!



## BlueWater (Feb 13, 2005)

My wife suprised me and bought me the 9' White River Pontoon boats from Bass Pro Shops!! I am very happy that she did this without me knowing, because it probably would have been Sept. before I decided to go kayak or pontoon. 

I was thinking of getting a 9' pontoon from Outcast, but it seems as if the White River has the exact same specs as the Outcast boat. The one extra that I think the WR boat has is that the frame is aluminum and not steel like the Outcast. I would not be surprised if it turns out that Outcast makes the White River boat for BPS.

I guess I have to get it registered, I'll check out DNR for that.

Any tips you toon guys have for me about using my new boat?

BlueWater


----------



## spinfisher (Sep 23, 2005)

Congrats on the pontoon, BW. You will like the aluminum frame. It's so much nicer than the steel ones. I'm not familiar with the White River boats, but aluminum frame and 9' pontoons is a good start.

I don't have any tips for you since I just got mine, too--River Otter out of Montana. Thirty-two pounds total!

You do have to register it, but it's a simple process since it does have the HIN. You don't need to have it titled. Just take proof of ownership to the agent. Might help to have a pencil tracing or digital photo of the hull number.


----------



## BlueWater (Feb 13, 2005)

Spinfisher, 

Thanks for the advice, I can't wait to use it.

That boat you have is really light - wow. 

I guess we will both learn as we go. Maybe I'll see you out on the water.

BlueWater


----------



## Rod&Reel (Jun 4, 2005)

It will cost $15 and that covers 3 years. I have to register my float tube too.


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Way to go, BW!
Let's get it in the water this weekend, get it registered, all you need is receipt and paperwork with registration #, simple and easy, cheap!
We can do EF headwaters, or troll for wipers, or LMR, let me know!
See thread in Lounge re: Easter play I'm acting as an armed robber, kinda fun!
LMJeff


----------



## Rod&Reel (Jun 4, 2005)

See thats what has me confused. My float tube doesn't have a HIN #. I do have the receipt, but no HIN. This should be interesting when I go to rgister it. I am going to take it up there with me. So if they have any questions, they can look at it them selfs.


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

R&R, are you sure you need to register float tube? I'd call first, might save you some trouble.
LMJeff


----------



## Rod&Reel (Jun 4, 2005)

LittleMiamiJeff said:


> R&R, are you sure you need to register float tube? I'd call first, might save you some trouble.
> LMJeff


Ok well I got it today and emailed ODNR and asked and long story short, I have to register it. So I am going about a week before i start using it and get it registered. But am I suppost to have a title too to this thing? Because I don't. Just wondering if that is something I am suppost to have in order to register it.

This is what it said:

Dear Mr. Rod&Reel,

We will send you an Operator's guide to the laws and rules for Ohio. Also if your float tube has two or more cells (that the area that is inflated) it must be registered. But I must caution you to check locally where you plan to use your float tube, they may require it to be registered in order to use it such as State, or City Parks and/or waterways under their jurisdiction.

If you have more question please call.

Thank you,
Jackie D.

Jacalyn Davis
Record Specialist II
ODNR Division of Watercraft
2045 Morse Rd Bldg A
Columbus, OH 43229
Phone: 614-265-6481
Fax: 614-784-5987




This is a email I got weeks ago after emailing them. I also called and got the same answer.


----------



## spinfisher (Sep 23, 2005)

R&R, to avoid disappointment (otherwise known as being extremely po'd), call a *Watercraft Division Field Office*--not just the DNR--to get the actual facts. I'm not sure about float tubes, but it's possible you will need to have a hull number assigned before you go to get it registered. I know this is true for pontoons, and in Ohio anything is possible.

You defininitely do NOT need a title.


----------



## Saildog (Aug 2, 2004)

Anything under 14' and you should have no need for a title (didn't have one for my canoe) and you might not need a HIN. The people at the BMV were actually surprised that my canoe had one. Take the tube and receipt to the BMV and they should take care of you.


----------



## spinfisher (Sep 23, 2005)

R&R, I just talked with Dorothy at the Springfield Field Office about my pontoon and I asked her about float tubes. This is what she told me:

"Float tubes do not have to be registered. Pontoon boats do. Don't ask me why, but that is the way it is."

Later today I'm going to talk to Officer Jones who inspected my pontoon for the purpose of assigning a hull number. I'll ask him the same question.


----------



## BlueWater (Feb 13, 2005)

I called one of the field offices and because I may use a trolling motor on the pontoon from time to time. I need to pay $33.00, they said it's good for three years.

BlueWater


----------



## DavidT (Feb 3, 2006)

"Float tubes do not have to be registered. Pontoon boats do. Don't ask me why, but that is the way it is."

That make more sense than havin' to have a hull number on a freakin' belly boat.


----------



## spinfisher (Sep 23, 2005)

> That make more sense than havin' to have a hull number on a freakin' belly boat.


 Trust me, making sense is not a criterion in Ohio.


----------



## BlueWater (Feb 13, 2005)

The boat arrived via UPS around lunch today, I was able to run home to sign for it. I cannot believe how light the frame is and the pontoons are made of very sturdy material.

As I thought, the BPS boat is made by Outcast. The boat with Outcast's name on it is $100 more than the BPS boat due to a sale, plus the BPS boat has a aluminum frame (light) and the Outcast boat has a steel frame (heavy). They are both made overseas.

If it was not for my wife I would have paid $100 extra for a heavier boat - what a Gal!

I guess I will try to put it together tonight, but I will have to register it before I set sail. From now on I will be known as Capt. BlueWater.

Thanks guys for all your help - I will post a report after I get it out for the first time.

BlueWater


----------



## spinfisher (Sep 23, 2005)

Congratulations, Cap'n! So, does it have a hull number on it?


----------



## spinfisher (Sep 23, 2005)

Actually, R&R, you are the only one on this thread with a float tube. I don't understand your rant. Nobody is arguing with you. If you know for sure that your particular float tube needs to be registered, fine, then get it registered.

If, however, you go to register your float tube before you get a hull number assigned to it by a Watercraft Field Officer, you probably will not be able to register it. I won't laugh at you if that happens, and I doubt anyone else will. You don't need a title, but I don't know how they will be able to register it for you without a hull number.


----------



## BlueWater (Feb 13, 2005)

Spinfisher, 

I took the boat out of the box today and it was really easy to put together. The aluminum frame has a hull number on it and one of the pontoons has the same hull number on it as well.

Hope we can get together and fish soon.

BlueWater


----------



## spinfisher (Sep 23, 2005)

Your registration should be a breeze with the number already provided, BW. Manufacturers are starting to put them on but they're getting around to it rather slowly, since it is a rarity for a state to require registration of a tiny boat with no motor.

I'll look forward to getting out with you one of these days soon.


----------



## foofoo (May 9, 2005)

Glad to see you got one BW - you'll love it. No need to read my reply to you in the other thread.
When I went to get my pontoon registered at the BMV the lady said she'd never seen that kind of boat. Then they told me the part about needing a 12-digit serial number. Mine only had 6 digits, and they wouldn't work with me on that (why can't they just add a bunch of zeroes?).
I did learn that the closest division of watercraft office to Dayton is in Springfield at C.J. Brown when I had to drive the boat there to get a temp registration until I can sort this out with the manufacturer.


----------



## spinfisher (Sep 23, 2005)

For future reference, a field officer will be willing to meet with you closer to Dayton to inspect your boat. Officer Jones offered to meet me at Caesar Creek. Ended up meeting him at Gander in Huber because he had another appointment there.

Also, there should be no need for you to sort anything out with the manufacturer. Ohio can and should simply assign a 12-digit number to your boat. This does have to be done following an inspection by a Watercraft Field Officer, but it's up to them to "sort things out with the manufacturer" if they have an issue with a manufacturer not putting numbers on its boats.


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

I just bought a 8' pontoon from ebay, it's a Stillwater, but has no serial number. The company is no longer in business, so does that mean I can't take it on the water?? Can I just make one up for the registration. Where do I register my pontoon, leave near Cleveland, OH.


----------



## BlueWater (Feb 13, 2005)

Go on the Ohio dnr web site www.ohiodnr.com Go to the boats section and then to registration. All the info you need will be there. Not sure about what to do if you don't have a reg. number. DNR should be able to help you.

BlueWater


----------

